# Relocation from Dubai to Cyprus



## georgieporgie100 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there

My husband has just informed me that we need to find a central base to Dubai which we can call 'home'.

I have two children, one age 9 and one 5 months and need to find out as much information as possible. Which area of Cyprus would be a good place to relocate to? Are there any British schools following the British curriculum? Where do I find long term rentals? I also need to know about residence visas, taxes, basically any good information websites so I can go back to my husband with facts and figures.

Any information will be greatly received


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

georgieporgie100 said:


> Hi there
> 
> My husband has just informed me that we need to find a central base to Dubai which we can call 'home'.
> 
> ...


As Eu citizens you dont need visas to live in Cyprus.
There are international schools which teach the British curriculum in most of the larger towns.
Larnaca and Paphos have international airports so are ideal bases for anyone who needs to commute to and from the Middle east.
There are also good expat communities in both towns.

Cyprus Individual income tax rates 2009

Tax % Tax Base (EUR)
0 Up to 19,500
20% 19,501-28,000
25% 28,001-36,300
30% 36,301 and over

Hope this helps

Veronica


----------



## georgieporgie100 (Nov 24, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As Eu citizens you dont need visas to live in Cyprus.
> There are international schools which teach the British curriculum in most of the larger towns.
> Larnaca and Paphos have international airports so are ideal bases for anyone who needs to commute to and from the Middle east.
> There are also good expat communities in both towns.
> ...



Thank you Veronica, that info is a big help. I have a few more questions for you or anyone else that can help!!! What is the general cost of living, for example water rates, electricity, internet etc, and do you need a work permit if I decide to work there? Are there any websites with this information?

It looks like I won't be the only wife on their own for a week at a time, as I looked back at the threads relating to this and a number of husbands commute to Dubai!!!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm not yet out in Cyprus but have a job offer and am currently "doing my homework".. Here are a few things i have discovered that may help. These are just my opinions and findings and are made by what i saw on my visit and the invaluable help of this forum. 

I am moving out with my wife and 3 kids 7,6 and 2, to work in nicosia and live in either nicosia or larnaka. 

Ok here goes!

1 - Schools - There are private international primary and secondary schools in Larnaca, Nicosia and Paphos all of varying standards and following the iGCSE route. I could not find one for less than 4k Euros a year and then you need to add all the unseen extras on. 

Local schools are greek speaking and will accept english kids but tend to set them back a year to learn greek. The state secondarys are also greek and they don't do GCSEs and simply get a certificate that is not recognised in many places. 

2 - Location - There are lots of little villages and areas around larnaka that would be good, i usually get recomendations for oroklini and kiti (spelling may be wrong!). Larnaka is the main airport for cyprus so may be a good idea. 

3 - Cost of living - Petrol is around 80p per litre and a pair of jeans from next was around 11 quid.. if you maintain your "english diet" it can be expensive... but the locally grown foods are cheap... Rent for a 2 bed apartment 500 euros a month.. villa in larnaka district with pool 850 euros (ish).

4 - Attitude - I have heard that the locals can see English as a cash cow to be conned or have the price raised for and of loose morals (c'mon who can blame them with aya nappa there?).. generally they are ok but i get the feeling you will always be known and the English.. but that's fine really. 

5 - north vs south - Cyprus is split with lots of history, south is Greek Christian and north is occupied by turkish and tends to be muslim. South is EU (free schooling, health care etc) north is not.

Cheers


----------



## georgieporgie100 (Nov 24, 2009)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> I'm not yet out in Cyprus but have a job offer and am currently "doing my homework".. Here are a few things i have discovered that may help. These are just my opinions and findings and are made by what i saw on my visit and the invaluable help of this forum.
> 
> I am moving out with my wife and 3 kids 7,6 and 2, to work in nicosia and live in either nicosia or larnaka.
> ...


Thanks Zeebo, we are looking to stay in Limassol or that area as they have a school there that has a space available at the moment.
Do you know anything about the water rates and electricity charges etc???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Electricity and water*

Electricity is much the same as in the UK but if you rely on aircon it can work out expensive. 
My advice is do not use aircon as it makes it much harder to aclimatise.
Far better to use fans and have doors and windows open to let the air flow through the house. We have been here 5 years now and although we have aircon we have never used it. The fridge to oven to fridge effect you get when going in and out of airconditioned houses is very unhealty.
As for water rates, these are very low. Our highest ever water bill was 24 euros for 2 months and that includes topping up our swimming pool.

Veronica


----------



## georgieporgie100 (Nov 24, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Electricity is much the same as in the UK but if you rely on aircon it can work out expensive.
> My advice is do not use aircon as it makes it much harder to accilmatise.
> Far better to use fans and have doors and windows open to let the air flow through the house. We have been here 5 years now and although we have aircon we have never used it. The fridge to oven to fridge effect you get when going in and out of airconditioned houses is very unhealty.
> As for water rates, these are very low. Our highest ever water bill was 24 euros for 2 months and that includes topping up our swimming pool.
> ...


Thank you Veronica, can you recommend any letting agencies? I know we need a fully furnished 2 bed apartment in the city of Limassol close to the Red dragon school. Also with the rentals does that include the water, electric internet etc or do you have to pay these seperately?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

georgieporgie100 said:


> Thank you Veronica, can you recommend any letting agencies? I know we need a fully furnished 2 bed apartment in the city of Limassol close to the Red dragon school. Also with the rentals does that include the water, electric internet etc or do you have to pay these seperately?


Rental costs do not include water and electric etc. Those are paid by the tenant.
You shoudl be aware that rents are higher in Limassol than places like Larnaca and Paphos etc because of the strong business community, lots of offshore companies who are happy to pay high rents for their staff.

"Best Cyprus properties" are a very reliable company and if they havnt got anything suitable for you they will find it for you. 

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Georgie can I ask why you have decided on Limassol? It is more expensive to live there than in paphos or larnaca. There are schools in in both Paphos and larnaca which teach the English curriculum.

Veronica


----------



## georgieporgie100 (Nov 24, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Georgie can I ask why you have decided on Limassol? It is more expensive to live there than in paphos or larnaca. There are schools in in both Paphos and larnaca which teach the English curriculum.
> 
> Veronica



We have a place at the school in Limassol so need to be based there. The property is so much cheaper than here in Dubai and have looked at 2 bed fully furnished apartment and they have quoted around the 500 euro mark


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

*Dubai to Cyprus*

Moving from Dubai to Cyprus in the new year

We will be commuting for parts of each month for business back to Dubai but we are moving all our furniture over

Does anyone know how long it takes for furniture to go from Dubai to Cyprus and approx cost fro say 20 or 30' container please


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't really help you with finding a place to live but just wanted to say that you have made a brilliant choice with regards to schools! My kids aged 6 and nearly 9 go there and are soooo happy! My son may even be in the same class as your oldest, he is in year 5 (they moved him up a year so he is a year younger than the others). The teacher is very good and so is the Year 4 teacher. 

There are lots of flats and houses in the area and as it's not really the tourist area, I believe you can find some good bargains. Being able to walk to school is a great benefit, we live in the village of Pyrgos which is 20 minutes towards Larnaca, and the drive is a pain at times...

There are several families in the school where the husbands travel to work in other countries in the region and there's great support to be found! 

Send me a PM if you want more information about the school or about living in Limassol. Personally I think it's a great city to live in, it may be a bit more expensive than Larnaca or Paphos but I like the fact that's there are things happening all year round and not only in the summer. Also, it is half way between the two airports, near the mountains for skiing and generally in a very good location for most places!


----------

